# Rockshaft not dropping all the way



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I recently had a 47 backhoe installed on my 4310. Over the weekend I went to remove the backhoe and the rockshaft didn't drop far enough to disengage the hooks, so I had to set the backhoe on a pallet to get enough clearance. I then reinstalled the 3-point links and I-Match and found that the rockshaft no longer drops down far enough to pick up implements. Prior to the backhoe installation the I-Match would drop down to within 6-8" of the ground but now it's more like 18". The rate of drop knob is all the way counter-clockwise and there is nothing visibly binding to prevent it from dropping. I checked the technical service manual and there are no troubleshooting procedures or adjustments for rockshaft drop, so apparently it's not a common problem. Ideas? The dealer is sending a guy out tomorrow but I'll feel real stupid if it's something I've done.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When the dealer installed the hoe did they adjust the rock shaft control valve to change how far the rock shaft comes down? I bet it is out of adjustment. If I recall correctly, I believe the rockshaft has to be adjusted to install the hoe. Have you asked the dealer? They may have adjusted it during the install and got it wrong.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

The technician at the dealer and was scratching his head on this one. They are coming by to take a look at it today. Something was changed during the backhoe install since it used to work fine.

I've read about problems where the rockshaft wouldn't lift high enough to pick up the backhoe before going into relief but this problem is exactly the opposite. I don't think there is an adjustment for how far it drops - the technical manual didn't offer one anyway.

When a solution is found I'll post it here.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Turns out it was an easy fix. The rockshaft only rotates 90 degrees or so. There is an adjustment to stop it at the top of it's travel and it will drop maybe 90 degrees from that point. The nut on the adjuster was loose and it was only dropping maybe 45 degrees. Took the guy maybe 3 minutes, then we spent 20 minutes talking about it. While we were talking I noticed one of the nuts on the back axle hangers was loose. We got to looking at it and found that another of the four nuts was missing and a third was loose. It was basically being held on by only one nut! Tightened everything up good and tight. Time to do another once-over on everything I guess.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*quality control*

When I bought my 4600 new in 2000, I thought it was a fluke. The front differential bolts were loose and the axle dripped lube.I ended up taking each bolt out and using a medium lock-tite on them. Three trips to the dealer before the tech suggested that cure. It seems like you spend the kind of money you have to get a machine like that, the least the manufacturer could do is exersize better quality control.
Another small problem I have had with this machine is when I mount the 48 hoe, I have to make sure that it clears my pto shield,also that that hoses are routed where they won't get pinched. Don't ask me how I know these things. Once the hoe has been on and off a few you get the hang of it.
One more minor defect; The fold down grille guard came back to far and if you touched anything with it the hood release buttom gets pushed in. The stop blocks were welded too far back. I cured the problem with a bead of weld.


----------

